# Volume Control



## sss (Aug 30, 2010)

I would like to buy volume control for my home studio. But I am in doubt on what brand I should use within tight budget. Thank you very much...


----------



## ngarjuna (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: volume control*

I've gotten a lot of mileage out of my Presonus Central Station. Not too pricey, passive path, good number of options available in terms of input and output.

The downside is that the build quality is reportedly less than great. While I've only had one small issue with my unit (my analog unbalanced input used to have what seemed like a short in one channel; if I tapped on the LED panel it would kick back in; although it hasn't been doing that lately) what I've read on the net is not super encouraging, lots of little problems like the one I mentioned. That said, you're probably going to have to spend a lot more to get something the next level up.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi sss, welcome to PAS!

I use an SM Pro M-Patch 2 - does the necessary, and wasn't too expensive. They have an even smaller version as well, and looking at their website (for the first time in a while) they seem to have expanded the range to cater for 2.1 and 5.1 setups as well.

Best of luck! :T


----------



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

spacedout said:


> Hi sss, welcome to PAS!
> 
> I use an SM Pro M-Patch 2 - does the necessary, and wasn't too expensive. They have an even smaller version as well, and looking at their website (for the first time in a while) they seem to have expanded the range to cater for 2.1 and 5.1 setups as well.
> 
> Best of luck! :T


I am about to ask a hilarious question (it's morning ) What exactly is one supposed to plug into the input section of that?  the output makes sense, A/B between two different stereo set ups, but yeah haha. Input from your sound device? aka Mbox 2 mini.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 17, 2007)

AstralPlaneStudios said:


> I am about to ask a hilarious question (it's morning ) What exactly is one supposed to plug into the input section of that?  the output makes sense, A/B between two different stereo set ups, but yeah haha. Input from your sound device? aka Mbox 2 mini.


 
'Morning!

You plug your main interface (Fireface ) outs into it (combi XLR/TRS inputs), and then you have a choice of outputs (either or both sets of monitors plus headphones). Besides for that, though, you also get an aux stereo input on RCA jacks or a 3.5mm plug (I think both can be used simultaneously), which you can switch to instead of the main inputs (separate, secondary volume control on the left is for the aux input).

Now, go and get yourself a coffee!


----------



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

spacedout said:


> 'Morning!
> 
> You plug your main interface (Fireface ) outs into it (combi XLR/TRS inputs), and then you have a choice of outputs (either or both sets of monitors plus headphones). Besides for that, though, you also get an aux stereo input on RCA jacks or a 3.5mm plug (I think both can be used simultaneously), which you can switch to instead of the main inputs (separate, secondary volume control on the left is for the aux input).
> 
> Now, go and get yourself a coffee!


LOL. I got myself some eggs and a slushy instead! At least I was on the right track haha.

How much do one of those go for?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 17, 2007)

What, a producer that isn't a caffeine addict??? :scratch: :R

I think it was around £90 when I got it around 3 years ago - prob around $170 at the time?

It's saved my ears a couple of times - most recently today when one of my synths suddenly decided to send out some nasty digital-sounding hash at full volume :yikes: Having a button that physically disconnects the monitors is very useful sometimes!

I've also stuck Post-it arrow stickers around the main volume knob corresponding to K-20, K-14 and K-12 measurements - it's a very quick and easy way of switching between settings


----------



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

spacedout said:


> What, a producer that isn't a caffeine addict??? :scratch: :R
> 
> I think it was around £90 when I got it around 3 years ago - prob around $170 at the time?
> 
> ...


You know it. I'm a bit of a health nut haha. I'm also working on training for pro wrestling training so yeah. no coffee for me lol.

I'll have to scope around and see what I can find!


----------

